# ATI, LCD panel and DVI cable -> black out :/

## avatar:0:0:

hi,

after emerging ati-drivers for my radeon 9200 i had to switch to non-dvi cable because with dvi one i have got black screen. vga driver works ok.

???

thanks in advance!

----------

## Sgeorg

read this!!

bottom of the page!!!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=105563&highlight=

OR

others mentioned something about clonemode!!

Georg

PS: I use open source ati drivers

----------

